# Funnel ou possível Tromba de água dia 17 de Março



## ajrebelo (20 Mar 2012 às 17:46)

Boas 

No Sábado foi possível fazer o registo desta imagem 







Data:  Sábado 17.03 12:03h
Local: Topo da Serra da Arrábida
Direcção da foto:     Sul

Não se consegue ver se é apenas uma funnel ou uma tromba de água.

Sabem se existe mais algum relato desta situação ?

De Tróia a Sines deve ter sido possível ver esta situação.

Abraços


----------



## MSantos (20 Mar 2012 às 18:58)

Bela foto, bem apanhado


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Mar 2012 às 20:19)

Belo apanhado Rebelo! 

Pode ser muito bem um funnel, bem como uma tromba... ás vezes é imperceptivel a ligação nuvem-mar a essas distancias! e tambem mesmo mais perto so damos pela mesma olhando para a superficie do mar...

Grande Foto!!


----------



## jmackworks (25 Mar 2012 às 23:43)

ena ! bem apanhado


----------

